# Anyone Own Blue Tongue or Redback Boots?



## Mass. Wine Guy (Jul 19, 2013)

I'm interested in getting a pair of Redback and Blue Tongue boots. They seem of decent quality and price. Does anyone have experience with either brand?

Thanks.


----------



## nhlogga (Jul 23, 2013)

Never heard of them


----------



## Mass. Wine Guy (Jul 23, 2013)

nhlogga said:


> Never heard of them



Neither had I until I did.


----------



## Joe46 (Jul 24, 2013)

Had to look them up. Made in Australia. Didn't see any I'd wear into the woods.


----------



## jam70 (Jul 24, 2013)

Joe46 said:


> Had to look them up. Made in Australia. Didn't see any I'd wear into the woods.



Redbacks are popular in diesel repair shops, Matco tools I guess are distributors, I don't wear them personally but I know a couple of guys that wear them, never heard them complain.


----------



## Mass. Wine Guy (Jul 24, 2013)

If money were no object I'd get a pair of custom Wescos or something. But it is an issue and I need a good, well-made pair of work boots for sawing wood, etc.


----------

